# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Mon lapin a sur le dos comme des pellicules

## VIVIE67

Bonjour,
Voilà ce qui m'amène, j'ai un lapin nain angora qui est âgé de 5 ans et depuis quelques jours maintenant, il a sur le dos, près de la nuque quelque chose comme des pellicules et lorsque je le brosse çà ne part pas. Bon son poil est gris sur le dos et cette zone de pellicule ne s'agrandit pas. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est ni de quoi çà peut venir. Si quelqu'un peut me dire, merci pour votre aide.

----------


## veterinaire974

c'est peux etre vrement des pellicules,tu a sortit ton lapin pres d'un bois ou autre ou les animaux peuvent choper des puces? et a par ton lapin tu a pas d'autres animaux qui en on attrapé?

----------


## VIVIE67

Non mon lapin vit en appart. Je le laisse courir avec mes chats dans l'appart ou sur la terrasse. C'est vrai qu'à un moment il avait des puces, mais on avait traité avec un shampooing et elle ont disparu, çà peut venir des puces ?

----------


## veterinaire974

oui c'est possible, toute facon je vois pas qu'est-ce que sa peut etre d'autre

----------


## vlg1728

Les pellicules sont les premiers symptomes d'une maladie de peau relativement bénigne, en général gale ou poux (rare que les puces en soient la cause).

remède tout simple contre ça : une pipette entière de strongh**d chaton (15mg, capuchon rose) sur la nuque, deuxième pipette 3 semaines après pour se débarrasser des oeufs qui ont éclos, et encore 3 semaines après par précaution. 

Dès la première application tu devrais voir des améliorations. Si ça continue à empirer (notamment les poils qui commencent à tomber derrière les oreilles), alors il faudra envisager d'aller voir un véto.

----------


## vlg1728

ah oui, faut pas chercher l'origine, dans la plupart des cas ça provient du foin    ::

----------


## veterinaire974

du foin? c'est vrai sa peux provenir de sa?

----------


## Bibishe

> ah oui, faut pas chercher l'origine, dans la plupart des cas ça provient du foin


Tu jette le foin dans ce cas la?

----------


## zark

> du foin? c'est vrai sa peux provenir de sa?



bah oui! le foin (on l'oublie souvent) ça vient de l'extérieur 
et donc il peut y avoir des parasites. peut-être moins celui qu'on achète emballé, mais celui qu'on va chercher chez le paysan, il y a certainement plus de risque.

----------


## vlg1728

> Envoyé par vlg1728
> 
> ah oui, faut pas chercher l'origine, dans la plupart des cas ça provient du foin 
> 
> 
> Tu jette le foin dans ce cas la?


non non ^^

si t'es un peu parano sur les bords tu peux congeler le foin quelques heures afin de tuer les germes.

Sinon tu fais comme beaucoup de monde : tu mets une pipette dès apparition des mes premiers symptomes de contamination, ou encore mieux, tu protèges ton animal en mettant une pipette une fois tous les 1 à 2 mois.

----------


## Bibishe

> Envoyé par Bibishe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par vlg1728
> 
> ...


Ouf parce que le foin est coupé dans notre près par un agriculteur.
J'ai mon cochon d'inde qui couine quand elle se gratte. J'ai vu qu'elle avait des pellicules. Donc je vais régler ça merci

----------


## vlg1728

surtout avec du foin bio, il est ABSOLUMENT normal d'avoir une multitudes de petits insectes et autres bestioles plus ou moins désirables ! Il faut simplement vérifier avant de donner au lapin qu'il n'est pas plein de mites ou autres joyeuseté. Dans ce cas, mets la ration journalière de ton lapin dans un sac et hop au congélo. Tu le sors le lendemain matin (ou tu mets le matin pour le sortir le soir), pour que ça aie le temps de bien dégeler avant de donner à ton lapin. 

Tu peux également mettre du répulsif contre les mites là où tu stockes le foin, pour éviter une invasion quand tu le rapatries dans ta maison ^^

----------


## VIVIE67

Coucou les filles, merci pour les conseils, je vais essayer les pipettes. C'est vrai que je cherche le foin et la paille chez un agriculteur depuis plusieurs années maintenant, car j'ai eu plusieurs lapin. C'est mon premier lapin angora, les autres étaient des lapins fermiers qu'on sauvait de la casserole et ceux ci n'ont jamais eu ce genre de problème. J'ai encore regardé hier soir, il n'y a pas + ni - de pellicules, c'est vraiment sur un seul endroit sur le dos.

----------


## VIVIE67

Mon lapin Mimi avait bien des puces, nous l'avons traité et les pellicules ont pratiquement disparu, nous continuons de le surveiller. J'ai jeté la paille et le foin et en ai racheté dans un commerce spécial animaux, nous allons voir comment çà se passe.

----------


## VIVIE67

Bonjour, bonjour,
Les pellicules ont disparu, comme elles sont venues et Mimi va bien. Je ne sais pas si la paille et ou le foin y était pour quelque chose, mais là c'est bon. On surveille quand même.

----------


## vlg1728

pour ce genre de soucis, le véto n'est pas du tout obligatoire : au premier signe de maladie de peau, il suffit de mettre une pipette de strong   ::  

mais si ça persiste, alors c'est autre chose, et là oui faut aller voir le véto ^^ mais inutile de t'alarmer et te ruiner pour pas grand chose au final.

----------


## VIVIE67

Oui j'ai l'impression que ce n'était rien de grave et comme c'est parti, c'est rassurant, j'espère que çà ne revient pas.

----------


## VIVIE67

Bonjour,
je voulais juste vous écrire que mon lapin va très bien et plus de trace de pellicules. Voilà, bonne journée.

----------


## Jessi

Tant mieux!

----------


## VIVIE67

Bonjour Jessi,
merci pour ton intérêt concernant les petits soucis de mon lapin Mimi.

----------


## VIVIE67

Bonjour, bonjour,
C'était juste pour écrire que mon lapin va très bien, plus de trace de pellicules.
Je pense que l'on peut clôturer ce post. Merci à celles et à ceux qui ont partagé mon soucis.

----------


## VIVIE67

Bonjour, mon lapin se porte à merveille, plus de soucis avec ces pellicules. Sujet à clôturer.

----------


## VIVIE67

Aïe aïe, les pellicules sont revenues et exactement au même endroit, nous lui avons fait un bain avec un shampooing aux plantes, comme la dernière fois. Là çà a diminuer, mais y en a encore. C'est la 2è fois maintenant et avant Mimi n'en avait pas, est ce que çà vient aussi du fait qu'il vieillit ??

----------


## Jessi

Les miens vieillissent et n'en ont pas pour autant. Ca put provenir du foin ou de la litière...

----------


## VIVIE67

La 1ère fois, Mimi avait encore de la paille dans sa cage, j'ai tout jeté et mis des copeaux de bois et un du foin, car je pensais que çà venait de la paille   :hein2:

----------


## Jessi

Tu n'as pas d'autres animaux qui pourraient lui transmettre les puces?
Les copeaux de bois il faut vraiment éviter c'est toxique pour le lapin, et plutot de la litière de maïs, ou de a litière, végétale pour chat.

----------


## VIVIE67

Tu penses que çà viendrait des puces alors. J'ai une petite de 4 mois qui en a et que je traite. OK pour les copeaux, je vais changer, merci pour les conseils    ::

----------


## Jessi

Oui ça vient des puces puisque tu avais dit plus haut que tu avais trouvé des puces suite aux pellicules et si tu as un autre animal qui en a obligatoirement ta lapine en aura si elle n'est pas traitée car tu peux en véhiculer sur tes vêtements par exemple. Donc désinfection complète de la maison et pipette pendant 2 mois miniumum donc 2 fois un traitement toutes les 3 semaines avec stongol. chaton ou advocat.

----------


## VIVIE67

Merci Jessi, je vais faire tout çà. Masi c'est quand même bizarre que ces pellicules soient juste sur la nuque et pas ailleurs.

----------


## Jessi

Des pellicules dans la nuque c'est la chelliatelose, je ne sais plus comment ça s'écrit, il faudrait l'emmener voir un véto car il faut faire des injections il me semble.

----------


## VIVIE67

Ah j'avais oublié de posté, tout va bien chez mon lapin Mimi, plus de pellicules, il avait bien été contaminé par des puces, mais là tout a été nettoyé et traité.

----------


## clairette57

Super alors! 
Pensez à surveiller régulièrement tes loulous, il vaut mieux en mettre par prévention avant plutôt que traiter    :Embarrassment: k: 
Que donnez vous comme traitement anti puces ?Surtout pas de fro*tline ou anti puces de ce genre pour les lapins   ::

----------


## VIVIE67

La 1ère fois qu'il avait ces pellicules, je ne savais pas de quoi çà venait, après on m'a dit des puces, alors j'avais cherché un shampooing chez le véto, on a baigné Mimi et avec un peigne on a enlever les puces mortes. Plusieurs mois après il en a eu a eu à nouveau, alors on m'a conseillé stongol. chaton, j'ai fait et tout va bien pour Mimi.

----------


## clairette57

On vous a bien conseillé alors    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## VIVIE67

J'avais jamais eu ce genre de soucis avec mes 4 autres lapins, est ce qu'il est plus fragile car c'est un angora ? Les autres étaient des lapins que nous avions sauvé de la "casserole"

----------


## vlg1728

la peau est plus fragile chez certains individus, pas sûre que ça provienne du type de poil.

----------


## VIVIE67

OK et est ce que l'âge peut jouer, Mimi a 5 ans.

----------


## VIVIE67

Mimi nous a quitté cette semaine, l'âge l'a emporté. Mimi aurait eu 6 ans le 30 mai, c'était un lapin nain de couleur noir Il était gentil comme tout et aimait la compagnie des chats. Je l'avais récupéré d'une nana qui en faisait du commerce, elle vendait ses lapins dans un magasin en échange de nourriture, no comment. Mimi était notre 6ème lapin,tous récupéré chez des idiots. 3 d'entre eux étaient des lapins fermiers, sauvés de la casserole. Bon voyage Mimi, nous ne t'oublierons pas.
Je voulais aussi noté qu'il me reste plein de nourriture, alors si quelqu'un est intéressé.

----------


## clairette57

Oh je suis sincèrement désolée..

----------


## VIVIE67

Merci clairette pour votre gentil mot.

----------


## zark

désolée pour ton lapinou   ::  

c'est pas très vieux 5 ans et des poussières pour un lapin.....Il a présenté des signes avant de partir ?

----------


## VIVIE67

Merci Zark pour ton message. Ben son poil était devenu gris sur le dos. Depuis quelques mois il n'aimait plus trop sortir de sa cage, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne voyait plus très bien, alors c'est mes chats qui lui tenaient compagnie dans la cage. Son appétit avait diminué aussi.

----------


## zark

la diminution de l'appétit peut être plusieurs choses : pb de dents par exemple.
Quant à la vue, le mien a la cataracte à un oeil (et presque les deux ) mais ça n'empêche pas les lapins de très bien s'en accomoder.

Maintenant, s'il était mal entretenu quand tu l'as récupéré, ça vient peut être de là aussi....

----------


## VIVIE67

Je ne sais pas trop comment était l'endroit où il vivait, je sais qu'ils étaient beaucoup. A son arrivée chez nous, son poil n'était pas beau du tout, mais on avait remédier à çà.

----------


## VIVIE67

Je pense que ce poste peut être clôturé comme Mimi n'est plus.    ::  
J'ai ouvert un autre poste pour le don de nourriture. Merci à celles et à ceux qui se sont intéressé de prêt comme de loin à Mimi.

----------


## VIVIE67

Petit rappel : le poste peut être clôturer et j'ai aussi trouvé quelqu'un pour le reste de nourriture. Bon voyage Mimi.

----------


## tocquyna

C' est la période de mue chez les pinou le mien de 12 ans viens de passer au furminat** ce matin et j ' ai retirer beaucoup de mauvais poils et des pellicules mais rien d' anormale au finale car c' est dû à la mue , enfin pour le mien . 

Mais strongo* en pipettes c' est mieux sa tue tout la galle le spuces sa vermifuge donc c' est un plus mais attention au dosage

----------


## VIVIE67

> Mais strongo* en pipettes c' est mieux sa tue tout la galle le spuces sa vermifuge donc c' est un plus mais attention au dosage


je lui avait mis çà, du temps de son vivant, mais la vieillesse a emporté Mimi.

----------


## tocquyna

Rho vivie 67 j ' ai honte désolée j ' avais pas lu comme il faut !!
Bon courage dans cette épreuve .

Bize

----------


## VIVIE67

> Rho vivie 67 j ' ai honte désolée j ' avais pas lu comme il faut !!
> Bon courage dans cette épreuve .
> 
> Bize



coucou ce n'est pas grave, merci pour le gentil message.

----------

